# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Little toad doesn't give a poop... literally and I'm worried.

## Crystal

My Banjo (female EAT), hasn't made a poop in a couple of weeks.  I'm bad with time, but the past few baths (with and without honey) have yielded nothing but an annoyed little lady.  I've searched around and haven't found anything in her tank.  They're usually so large, I think I'd notice them.  

She hasn't gone on her own (that I know of) since those awful phoenix worms.  I'm worried they did something to her, being passed whole and semi-alive.  Honey soaks and rinses were done once a week.  

Lately, I've been concerned she was addicted to honey soaks so I've been feeding her mainly european nightcrawlers.  She's looking quite fat, but I don't *think* she's gravid.  Only because I didn't think she was old enough, having grown from 1.25in to 2.5in since the end of Sept.  With just worms eaten off a plastic plate and a few baby dubia eaten out of a bowl, I don't know what could be clogging her up.  I've tried heating one side of her tank, from the bottom, hoping to help with her digestion, but no luck there.

She was just doing this thing in her water dish, sort of washing her face, and kicking at her butt with her heals/thighs/ankles/?.  The face wash was one hand at a time, but the butt thing was both, and going in the opposite direction of a shed, like she was trying to squeeze something out of herself.  She didn't tho.  2nd time I've seen her do this.  I just helped her off with some shed skin yesterday, so maybe there's more I don't see.  That's another thing: with good humidity in there, why isn't she getting her skin off like she used to?  I moved some plants and her log hide around for added cover, in case it's stress.  I don't know what else to do for her.

I don't want to feed her if she hasn't pooped.  Thought that just worms would make her go, but it hasn't so haven't given her any since Tues.  Today would be the day she'd get more, but I'm going to wait.  Not sure how long.  Don't want her to go for too long without calcium and vitamins.  But I don't want to her to explode, either.  Again, I don't know what to do here.

----------


## Caspian

I've heard that if you gently rub the frog/toads sides during the honey soak, it can help. Just a thought.

Otherwise, I'm not sure. You may want to see if you can find any other remedy for impaction online. Hopefully, someone with more experience than me will comment on this thread soon. I'd suggest contacting Heather, Gail (kueluck), or someone with expertise with toads. They should be able to help.

----------


## Crystal

I just felt her belly and she feels soft and squishy (no I didn't squish her) as usual.  Moved down lower and her little legs extended out.  I guess my hands were warm.  Was able to very gently get another piece of skin off that was hiding in a leg fold.  I'll have to try the unflavored pedialyte since she hasn't responded to honey lately. When I moved a fake leafy plant over into the corner to give her more privacy, I caught her in center of tank, trying to get a peek at what was going on out here.  
Here she is earlier this evening when I woke from my nap: 
Here's her bum for no reason: 

She's so majestic, with crazy long toes:  
Sitting like a cat, something I've never seen before:  I think she was on to me standing there, but the elbow thing is pretty cute.  
I need to see a poop soon, cuz I know she wants to eat.  And also, pooping is what healthy beings do.  Poor Banjo.

----------


## Gail

Are you sure she's not pooping in the substrate?  I know at times I think it's a clump of coco fiber, but it's really poop.  I would put her on moist unbleached paper towel for a few days and feed as normal.  In her water dish use water w/out honey or pedi but warm it up a little.  Also you could lock up the cats and let her hop around the house for a bit.  In all critters a good walk seems to get things "going" also.

----------


## Crystal

If she is going in there, then I've squished up poop thinking it was dirt (I unclump clumps).  Ew.  That of course would mean a total changing of the substrate.  

I used to warm up her water, using warm tap, until I read that tap water contains gases that are harmful.  So then I started warming up her bottles of water that are just tap water that's been sitting in a bottle (hoping that makes it safer somehow) in the microwave.  I think I stopped doing that when I implemented the heat mat.  But come to think of it, she used to at least poop in her bathes then.  Oh my gosh, she might be pooping in the dirt.  Ah geez.  And yes, I do have a water conditioner that removes chloramines, chlorine, and detoxifies heavy metals (at least that's what it says).

It's beginning to get warm enough to take her out for a romp in the back yard.  Stretch her rubber legs.  I think that's the best bet, as I could clock a neighbor cat easier than one of my own (no place to really lock them up here that they couldn't break free from, as they hate each other so they'd have to be separate).  I think moist paper towels in there might freak her out, with no option to burrow.  But I suppose I could try it before putting in new substrate, a batch of which I'm about to whip up.


*Bf also thinks she's pooping in there, siting how I'd watch her eat phoenix worms, but would then find them all over the place in the dirt.  "She's poopin all over the place" were his words.  I just assumed they had wiggled out of dish, or worse, wiggled out of her on their own.  Making dirt right now, cuz it's that's the case, I've been heating up bacteria.

----------


## Gail

I use rain water, and every so often warm it up for the frogs and toads and they seem to soak for a long time when I do this.  Using paper towel for a few days will be fine as long as you have pieces of wood, cork bark or plants for her to hide under.  A few days of non-borrowing time will be fine.

----------


## Crystal

She's gone for months without burrowing, now suddenly she's all about it.  All I have right now is select-a-size bounty.  Great, but won't do me any good here.  Unbleached coffee filters probably won't do the trick and we need those.  I'd steal some rough brown paper towels from work, but that would be stealing.  "What are you doing crystal?" "drying my hands" "that's a lot of paper towel." "big hands"  I could ask for a raise in the form of paper towels...  I've had too much coffee.   :Smile:   I'll figure something out.

----------


## Crystal

In my head I was carrying a big roll of paper towel out.  Coffee filters, she could actually burrow into.  They're the cone kind, so she'd be like a little toad pita.  

The guy is still trying to give me his toad, btw.  Until I know Banjo is ok, can't accept.

----------


## Carlos

> ... She hasn't gone on her own (that I know of) since those awful phoenix worms.  I'm worried they did something to her, being passed whole and semi-alive...  
> 
> ...I've been feeding her mainly european nightcrawlers.  She's looking quite fat, but I don't *think* she's gravid.  Only because I didn't think she was old enough, having grown from 1.25in to 2.5in since the end of Sept.  With just worms eaten off a plastic plate and a few baby dubia eaten out of a bowl, I don't know what could be clogging her up....


If frog is eating well... feed her!  Think frog might be defecating in substrate and you could be missing it?  Mmmm did she actually pooped half alive Phoenix worms?  That is totally weird that they survive her intestinal tract... strange  :Frog Surprise:  .

----------


## Crystal

> If frog is eating well... feed her!  Think frog might be defecating in substrate and you could be missing it?  Mmmm did she actually pooped half alive Phoenix worms?  That is totally weird that they survive her intestinal tract... strange  .


Yes!  It was so awful.  And I re-fed her the ones I found in dirt.  Making her eat poop... BUT I DIDN'T KNOW!  Not til she pooped out a bunch in a soak, then in her water bowl.  Found a clump of them and found it so odd, that I sniffed it - poo.  I guess she couldn't break down their casing.  They may have been semi-old.  Poking a small hole before feeding just made them stop moving, and useless.  I have a post about it with pics somewhere.  It's got a poll too.

About to take her out in yard for a romp and some sun and fun, and dump the dirt she's been living in.

----------


## Crystal

She pooped, she pooped, she pooped!!!  Took her out for a romp and some sun.  She did a lot of sitting, but some hopping and walking and quite of bit of trying to burrow.  I got pics and video of that.  Fed her a calcium dusted worm, too, after our outdoor time, so she'd feel more at home in smaller bin while I'm letting her new dirt dry out a bit.  She ate it right out of small bowl.  That's my girl!  Also pics of the poop she just took.  It's usually bigger (which may be because of less food or that she has been going in old dirt I dumped out, and more cylindrical, but that may be due to her jumping around in there before I noticed.  Rinsed the poop water off of her, and placed her in temp home before I pulled out the camera.  
  It did have a scent, but they probably all did and I just never sniffed, other than suspected phoenix worm poop.  It does look a little different, I hope she's not sick.  I dumped this in the toilet so no way to do a fecal on this one.  Ohhhh, I hope she doesn't have parasites.  Happy she made a doody tho.  Gave her another worm afterwords, which she scarfed down like a champ.  I love her.

----------


## Crystal

Video of our fun.  Blame mp4 for shoddy lo quality.  It's the smallest file size and uploads the fastest.  You can blame my camera too, if you want.  Wouldn't be out of line.




*the song is from a band I liked when I was 14, and it's been Banjo's theme song since I thought she was a boy.  Still works.

----------


## Caspian

Honestly, who'd of thought we could get so excited about poop  :Wink: 

 A few months ago, I thought my juvenile bullfrog had eaten a small stone, and of course, I was freaking out, so I went home early from school, and in time to see her poop as well. I don't think I've ever been so happy to see poop in my entire life.

Oh, yeah, don't get me started on amphibian theme songs! Now that you've mentioned it, I gotta' name them all  :Big Grin:  I need to record a video of my amphibians eating and swimming or hopping and put their theme songs in the background: 
My big, mighty bullfrog, Gnag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uO9tyyjRd4
My tough little Green frog, Bumpy, who is currently recovering from Tetany: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvlm0l_AUl0
My Salamanders, Urtham and Gargan. They've always reminded me a bit of aliens:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uggHgrQRCj0
And of course, my cute, comical little Chorus frogs, Chrome and Levi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw6-QGg5Dw8

To people my age, who usually listen to Dubstep  :Disgust:  and Rap, I've got a very unusual taste in music.

----------


## demon amphibians

> She pooped, she pooped, she pooped!!!  Took her out for a romp and some sun.  She did a lot of sitting, but some hopping and walking and quite of bit of trying to burrow.  I got pics and video of that.  Fed her a calcium dusted worm, too, after our outdoor time, so she'd feel more at home in smaller bin while I'm letting her new dirt dry out a bit.  She ate it right out of small bowl.  That's my girl!  Also pics of the poop she just took.  It's usually bigger (which may be because of less food or that she has been going in old dirt I dumped out, and more cylindrical, but that may be due to her jumping around in there before I noticed.  Rinsed the poop water off of her, and placed her in temp home before I pulled out the camera.  
>   It did have a scent, but they probably all did and I just never sniffed, other than suspected phoenix worm poop.  It does look a little different, I hope she's not sick.  I dumped this in the toilet so no way to do a fecal on this one.  Ohhhh, I hope she doesn't have parasites.  Happy she made a doody tho.  Gave her another worm afterwords, which she scarfed down like a champ.  I love her.


some times you just gotta let them do there thing... haha congrats its a lovely one...

----------


## Carlos

> Yes!  It was so awful.  And I re-fed her the ones I found in dirt.  Making her eat poop...


I stopped feeding "pincer" type worms (mealworms, etc. which are actually beetle larvae) to frogs and fish when discovered the nutritionally superior night crawlers and similar.  Even when I used them, would decapitate them before feeding because some of the larger fish would swallow whole and they were reports of worms damaging their intestinal track with their sharp pincers.  IMO earthworms are the best live frog food (excepting itty bitty frogs obviously)  :Frog Surprise: .  I'm happy your frog pooped and now you can stop stressing  :Frog Smile:  .

----------

yoshimi

----------


## Gail

I had the same thing happen, supplier emailed me and said to pierce the worm before feeding it to my toad.  I had a thread on this issue.


> If frog is eating well... feed her!  Think frog might be defecating in substrate and you could be missing it?  Mmmm did she actually pooped half alive Phoenix worms?  That is totally weird that they survive her intestinal tract... strange  .

----------


## Gail

Good to see her pooping again, it's a beautiful thing.  :Big Grin:   Looks like she enjoyed her jaunt around the yard, now not only is she gonna give you that "feed me now" look, she'll have a "wanna play outside" stare.

----------


## Crystal

> Honestly, who'd of thought we could get so excited about poop 
> 
>  A few months ago, I thought my juvenile bullfrog had eaten a small stone, and of course, I was freaking out, so I went home early from school, and in time to see her poop as well. I don't think I've ever been so happy to see poop in my entire life.
> 
> 
> To people my age, who usually listen to Dubstep  and Rap, I've got a very unusual taste in music.


Right?!  I was pulling my hair out over this.  Don't usually photograph her poops (aside from when they were phoenix worms), tho I've seen some whoppers.  

I probably listen to exactly what people my age (30) listen to (some of them), but I only figure that out when I hear the Lumineers on the radio.  And you know what?  That pleases me.  I'm no hipster.




> some times you just gotta let them do there thing... haha congrats its a lovely one...


Yeah, she needed to be a toad.  Then eat a worm (no bugs out there, tho I was looking under rocks.  And a nice warm bath.  Water only.  She was splashing around, I thought she was just trying to get out, but no, she was trying to escape the poo in her water.  Also, she splashes right before a poop, but I wasn't watching when it went down.  I hope it's a healthy enough poop.  Usually it's giant logs.  At least she's evacuating.  And I can feed her again.   :Smile: 




> I had the same thing happen, supplier emailed me and said to pierce the worm before feeding it to my toad.  I had a thread on this issue.


It's surprisingly common.  Stinks that they're supposed to be such good feeders.  Would like to go back to silkworms, tho they require a special chow to live past a few weeks.




> Good to see her pooping again, it's a beautiful thing.   Looks like she enjoyed her jaunt around the yard, now not only is she gonna give you that "feed me now" look, she'll have a "wanna play outside" stare.


She just wanted to burrow, but it was a bit windy and new.  I met the neighbors out back who have lived there for 2 yrs (who knew?), and had to introduce them to her so they wouldn't think I was a complete weirdo out in the yard looking at the ground for no reason.  They took our swing set, but no one here swings on a toddler swing and it was decrepit so that's ok.  Don't think Banjo would enjoy swinging anyway.  I took my eyes off of her to chit chat, and tho she hadn't moved, I couldn't find her again.  The lady had to help point her out to me.  She blends, and started looking a little green of hue in the sun.  
I loved seeing her hop about!

----------


## Crystal

Some pics from our outside time this afternoon.   
She'd eaten a calcium dusted nightcrawler and 3 or 4 baby meal worms, so I thought she could use the exercise.  Not as much hopping as I would've liked to see, at least not in an area I would consider safe (no broken glass) and too many suspicious looking birds and squirrels about.  I could hear the birds chattering about the tasty toad sitting in the grass.  But I think she enjoyed the fresh air, cuz now that she's in her newly cleaned home, she's did that plant climbing thing again:  
Climbed down when she realized there's no exit: Went on to check out plant she's seen a million times before: 
Now she's soaking in her water bowl.  Pouting, soaking, it's all the same.  <3

----------


## MatthewM1

I love the look on her face in the last one

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gail

Pic 3 has the "make my day" expression, but then they usually look like that.  Man I love toads!!

----------


## Crystal

I think she had fun, I hope so.  If the way she tried to climb up and out of tank is any indication, then that was her happy face.  She's now burrowed in her fresh clean dirt.  Oh no wait, she got up and there's a clump of dirt on her head like a hat.  Or a hairpiece.  Well MY day is brightened.

----------


## Crystal

We went out again this afternoon.  A little windy, but warm.  Ate a worm before and after.  She can really motor.





I have some green worm eggs in my cup of european nightcrawlers...  anyone know if these might hatch?  They're not refrigerated.

----------


## Gail

Your such a good toad mom.

----------


## Crystal

She makes it easy, being so adorable.  Last night and today she's just been resting.  Her leftover crickets that I've been feeding matured and started chirping today.  I have at least 2 females, so gave them some moist coconut dirt if they want to lay eggs.  I figure they'll only live a few weeks as adults, and if I end up with little baby crickets, Banjo will be happy.  She likes them.  I do not.  And I wish chirpy over there would hush up.

----------


## Crystal

Little girl was all mad and cold this morning, burrowing and uprooting her plant, after a shed last night:  
Because this beauty was in her old burrow: 
 
I scooped out that whole section.  And washed those tongs.  There was a fake plant there that she pooped on the base of, causing the indent, so had to wash that too.  She's back under it, and everybody's happy.   :Smile:

----------


## Crystal

Now she doesn't want to eat.  Woke up this morning and the baby roaches were still in the bowl, her water was untouched, and she was sitting by her plant.  I sat her beside the food bowl and they were running around in there but she paid no mind.  Instead, she hopped in her water and sat like this for a while.    Changed the water, warmed it up 1st, and she sat some more.  Offered her a worm, she didn't care about that either.  Some of those worms are looking kinda funny.  Not the one I tried to feed her, but out of the same cup, so I'm concerned.  Here's some pics but I'll start a new thread probably...  This is not the cup with the egg, but it IS the one she's been eating out of.

----------


## Gail

If you think the worms are "iffy", I would throw them out.  And I wouldn't be too concerned about her not eating for a few days, just keep an eye on her and try not to stress her out. Don't offer her anything today, wait until tomorrow and see how she reacts.

----------


## Crystal

Good call.  They may have gotten too hot.  Or they could be diseased.  She still has the roaches in there; they're hiding under and eating a carrot chip, until she feels like eating them.  Last time I left them there eventually she ate them, right around the time she took that last poo.  She's never passed on a worm before tho.  I usually dust them with calcium and she goes right for them.  This morning I offered it plain cuz I wasn't sure she'd take it.  That had nothing to do with it, and I'll let her be, but I'll be alarmed over this until she eats again.  Those messed up worms are in my freezer now, and I've moved the others.  They're cheap enough, I can afford to toss the lot out into the yard.

----------


## Gail

I don’t leave feeders in the tank because if you had dusted them chances are the supplements have fallen or cleaned off the bugs.  Also if she is a little on the hungry side they tend to eat better.  

And that’s one good thing about worms, it’s not like you’re throwing $$ out the window.

----------


## Crystal

She's doing that climbing thing again.  Or she was.  Means she walked right over and through the roaches.  I could put them back but they still have some residue on them.  I've read that crickets shaken up with calcium will die after a while.  From the calcium on them, I mean.  Dunno if the same goes for roaches, unsure about contaminating the rest.  
I'd say she seems lethargic, aside from the climbing.  She walks, hand over hand.  Peed on her dirt.  She sat on my hand then hopped off.  Then again, it's 2 in the afternoon; she should be sleeping.  She's sitting in her water staring off into space.  

Maybe she's being driven mad by the cricket chirps.  Or maybe I'm feeling lethargic and crazy from cricket noises and I'm putting that onto her.

----------


## Crystal

I might be on to something there with the cricket sounds.  I moved them and I moved her, and when I went to check on her, she was down from the fake plant and in shed.  
Thought she'd just done that, cuz she'd been walking around the other day up on all fours, then returned to normal, ate, and even took a poop.  
If she shed a few days ago AND today, isn't that a sign that something's wrong?

Here she is looking almost new:   I kinda got some of it on tape.  I shouldn't have touched the plant and I kept walking by or adjusting lighting like a dummy, but it didn't stop her.  She did get all of it off.


And yes, a piece of her background is missing and the backdrop is on funny.  I bought the wrong size.

*put missing piece of backdrop back on.

----------


## Crystal

I don't like this, not at all.  I thought we'd gotten over sleeping in plants.  This makes me super sad, like she wants out.  And maybe she does, maybe that would be best.  Unless she's sick.  Besides being nose to nose with her reflection up on a fake plant in the corner, does she look wrong?  She looks like she has rosy cheeks in the 2nd pic, but I always thought those were her ears.

----------


## Carlos

> I don't like this, not at all.  I thought we'd gotten over sleeping in plants.  This makes me super sad, like she wants out.  And maybe she does, maybe that would be best.  Unless she's sick.  Besides being nose to nose with her reflection up on a fake plant in the corner, does she look wrong?  She looks like she has rosy cheeks in the 2nd pic, but I always thought those were her ears.


Hi Crystal!  Strange; but maybe frog does realize difference between cage and outside.  Some animals don't like captivity at all... no matter it's safer, with food, care, etc.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Crystal

> Hi Crystal!  Strange; but maybe frog does realize difference between cage and outside.  Some animals don't like captivity at all... no matter it's safer, with food, care, etc.  Good luck  !


She definitely knows the difference, I know.  After romps outside, she climbs, but then climbs down.  She loves it out there, but she looks so small to me still.  She's more than twice the size she was when I brought her home in Sept, but I still see a vulnerable little one when I look at her.  

I may have inadvertently stressed her out, exactly what gail rightfully advised me NOT to do.  Looking at her, and such.  I'm used to being very hands on and involved, with all that I do, so frogs are a whole new thing to learn.  Part of why I love it, when she's doing well.

(I also don't know what the point of friend requests are..  But I'm too much of a newbie with zero rep power so friend requesting for me just means I like what the member has to say.)

----------


## Gail

She looks good, and if she's growing, she's gonna shed.  Some times my frogs & toads will shed once a week.  As long as she is eating, soaking, shedding, has clear eyes and formed poop all is good.  Maybe she needs a bigger tank to jump around in.  Native toads are pretty tough little creatures.  My Morph has been underground for some time, but this morning there she was, waiting for food.

----------


## Carlos

> ...(I also don't know what the point of friend requests are..  But I'm too much of a newbie with zero rep power so friend requesting for me just means I like what the member has to say.)


Same here, I'm also using the "Like" and "Thanks" bottoms for that according to situation  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Crystal

> She looks good, and if she's growing, she's gonna shed.  Some times my frogs & toads will shed once a week.  As long as she is eating, soaking, shedding, has clear eyes and formed poop all is good.  Maybe she needs a bigger tank to jump around in.  Native toads are pretty tough little creatures.  My Morph has been underground for some time, but this morning there she was, waiting for food.


I've noticed she turns down food right before a shed, so I was kind of happy to see it happen, and woke up today to see a poop.  I feel fairly certain it wasn't just shed skin but rather something that came out of her.  She still hasn't eaten tho.  Her home is 22.5 I think.  I have a dr appt today, so she'll get a much needed break from my hovering.

----------


## Carlos

> ...(I also don't know what the point of friend requests are..  But I'm too much of a newbie with zero rep power so friend requesting for me just means I like what the member has to say.)


After thinking about what you wrote for a while; think maybe it's better to accept friend requests, even when we don't see the point...  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Crystal

She still hasn't eaten, but I took her out while I dumped the worms.  They definitely had some moldy looking spots on them.  Picked up some dried leaves and a nice stick while I was out there.  A fair amount of adorable hopping was done, til she found a spot to burrow and do her rock impression.  Then I took her in.  A little sunshine, fresh air and exercise will hopefully stimulate her appetite.

----------


## Crystal

Came home tonight and she ate one coated roach.  Something > nothing.

----------


## Gail

You crack me up..........sounds like Banjo is just being a regular toad. Trying feeding her every other day, it's better to have them a little on the hungry side.

----------


## Crystal



----------


## Gail

I can't get the video to enlarge  :Frown:

----------


## Crystal

Ah, it's a gif, and since it loops you can't make them too big, causes lag.  It's just a portion of an old video when she was learning to eat worms.

http://4gp.tw/b013/1366335978870.gif

----------


## Crystal

Giving my 8 adult crickets their freedom.  Not sure if they laid eggs in the dirt, tho I thought I saw one lady in action.  They may have just been digging around in there, or eaten the eggs, I don't know, but I'm saving the dirt.  I can't take the chirping and if by chance it's bothering Banjo, worth getting rid of them.  

Seems she stopped being a little piggy right around the time they matured and starting making noise.  Yes, it could be those funky worms, but if that's the case I don't know what I could do for her.  

There could be a connection to somewhat nearby (small apartment) chirps, no crickets, and her not eating.  It's tentative, but they're smelly and _I_'m annoyed by it.  So see ya, live it up out there.

----------


## Crystal

Just gave her a honey soak/rinse, and for a moment I thought she was going to poo in the rinse off.  She didn't, but hopefully it moved things along and maybe her tummy will growl and she'll eat.  The main reason for soak was trying to get some calories into her.  Going to pick up some unflavored pedialyte later this morning.  Just in case.

It's not lost on me that this post was about not pooing and now it's about not eating.  If I don't totally screw her up, it will always be something I'm worried about as she gets older.  Sassing me, amplexing around, getting high off other frogs and toads, etc.

----------


## Crystal

That roach was the very last thing she's eaten.  She just wants to burrow or sleep; she's in her burrow right now.  I didn't get the pedialyte, they didn't have unflavored.  Should've gone to another store.  I've given her another honey soak, and she physically looks fine, stopped shedding too.  

But if I don't get her to eat, she's going to die.

Tried force-feeding last night, but couldn't get her mouth open, scared her into peeing, so I quit.  

Plan to put her in an empty bin with baby roaches, let them run around and hope that entices her.  It's kinda cool out, (60) but maybe fresh air will help.  Taking her outside might be what started this, I don't know.  At 1st it didn't seem to hurt her appetite.  So I thought it might be the worms.  I still don't know.  If she needs to be an outside toad again, I'm ok with that.  But I can't let her be an outside toad if she's sick, obviously.  Physically sick, I mean.  Maybe she's home sick.  I would prefer that.

*cooking up some new substrate now.

**emailed this Dr Frye guy.  I don't have a herp vet nearby.  Tho I don't want to needlessly medicate her, I don't want something that could have been treated to kill her, obviously.  Another change I forgot to mention, was that a few days ago (not sure when), I moved her to front room where the roaches are, and where it's warmer.  I was thinking maybe she was too cold in kitchen or just being in kitchen was bugging her.  The front room has a dimmer switch so I can turn the light on slowly, rather than just flipping it on.  It used to be my bedroom but I haven't slept there since I got the roaches.  It doesn't get a whole lot of traffic.  Neither does the kitchen, but I can't slowly turn on lights out here.  If she sun came up that fast, or set in a flash, I'd be alarmed.

----------


## Crystal

Absolutely no luck in empty bin with roaches, but we went outside and she's still a really good hopper.  Don't know where she's getting the energy.  She's in a honey soak right now.  About to go into her rinse off.

*now in temp home, burrowed to the bottom.  I didn't realize, her shed was incomplete.  We got it all off.

----------


## Crystal

SHE ATE!!  and pooped!

Came home from work and had to do a complete gentle sweep of temp tank cuz she was all the way under water dish I'd put in there.  Placed her in newly cleaned out and rearranged home, with 4 baby mealworms.  Came back to check on her later, and she was on edge of water dish, looking out at the room:  
 Two mealworms were missing, and there was a poop. 
 A BEAUTIFUL poop.   
 But I got excited, crushed it, and dropped it.  Nevertheless, it smelled like poo and I saved it in a baggie.  Well-formed and gorgeous, but I'm confused cuz I *KNOW* she hasn't eaten in a week.  I counted her bugs.  

So I thought the mealworms may have escaped together, and I dug through the dirt but couldn't find them.  Started making some food (for myself) and went back to check on her and she was under a plant, again, looking out at the room, and another mealworm was gone.  So I tried holding the last one in front of her with the (well washed) tongs, but she was too close to side of tank to notice.  So I dropped it in front of her, to see what both of them would do.  I figured if she didn't eat it, I could see how the mealworm reacted to ecoearth.  But nope, she backed up a little, spotted it, and OH i LOVE that sudden change in posture when she's all business.  Out came the tongue and *snap* it was gone.  <3

I don't like that it was mealworms she ate, or that she ate it off the dirt, but to see her interested in food again is awesome.  She had mealworms in there, offered to her, when she wasn't eating, and showed zero interest.  They weren't the magic key.  I don't know what was...  time, maybe?  Crying about it on facebook?  I don't know, but I'm glad my baby is getting better.

----------


## Crystal

I think she ate a baby roach that night, one was missing, and the lil ones generally can't escape.  Has been refusing food since then.  But I'm not too worried now.  She has this dark brown color when sleeping in her dirt, and I was concerned about it, but it's her cool-temp color.  Otherwise she looks fine.  She did refuse a new worm, but also anything else offered, so letting her be.  

So glad she ate cuz Dr Frye isn't available.  I'd been thinking of letting her go be an outside toad, and I'm still not sure.  And I'm talking to myself.

----------

